# Want to adopt in Georgia



## regorl (Jul 19, 2004)

Do you have a female pigeon or dove that needs a good home? If so, I'm looking for one that's around 10 years old to become a companion for my lonely dove whose mate died last week. Your bird would live in her own room with a tree as well as several branches hung from the ceiling and attached to walls to perch on. I can travel to the Atlanta or Columbus areas of Georgia to pick her up. Contact me at [email protected].

Connie


----------

